# Do billionaires slay JB?



## Ronnie (Jun 15, 2021)

I’ve read online about the conspiracies and rituals and whatnot that the ultra rich do. How do they go about that?

You had Epstein. He a billionaire in the down low and everyone knew what he was doing. Elon is in his 50s and is married to grimes.

Jeff is the odd one.

Point is that you have this men doing power plays and moving huge amounts. They have enemies. They grab attention. If anything becoming a billionaire means to forfeit JB.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Jun 16, 2021)

good question lol


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Jun 16, 2021)

Jewish billionaires literally slay jbs and drink their blood.


----------



## Gonthar (Jun 16, 2021)

In US or Western Europe this is frowned upon, but in poorer countries some billionaires even have public relationships or married very young girls.
In Romania we even had a mayor, some sort of Hugh Hefner wannabe who organized eccentric parties, dressed in crazy costumes and always surrounded himself with hot models, some of them even underage(probably banged some of them too)


----------



## Patient A (Jun 16, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> In US or Western Europe this is frowned upon, but in poorer countries some billionaires even have public relationships or married very young girls.
> In Romania we even had a mayor, some sort of Hugh Hefner wannabe who organized eccentric parties, dressed in crazy costumes and always surrounded himself with hot models, some of them even underage(probably banged some of them too)


Romanian politicians 
Vs
the average Romanian eats a raw turnip for dinner after working 80 hours a week.


----------



## Need2Ascend (Jun 17, 2021)

Maybe some do who knows, but it never even comes close to the pure, genuine attraction from a 15yo prime JB towards 16yo broke Chad that fucks her. An oldcel can have all the money in the world but can never ever experience this (if he hasn't in his youth)


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jun 17, 2021)

often they will have insane status and that attracts women


----------



## Ryan (Jun 17, 2021)

Need2Ascend said:


> Maybe some do who knows, but it never even comes close to the pure, genuine attraction from a 15yo prime JB towards 16yo broke Chad that fucks her. An oldcel can have all the money in the world but can never ever experience this (if he hasn't in his youth)


Genuine attraction jfl what does that even mean .. Nobody even knows if this world is real or a dream


----------



## quakociaptockh (Jun 17, 2021)

Just be a billionaire theory.


----------



## Need2Ascend (Jun 17, 2021)

Ryan said:


> Genuine attraction jfl what does that even mean .. Nobody even knows if this world is real or a dream



Genuine Attraction = 80% Looks+20% Personality


----------



## Ryan (Jun 17, 2021)

Need2Ascend said:


> Genuine Attraction = 80% Looks+20% Personality


Which can be destroyed in a sec with acid attack?


----------



## Celexawer (Jun 17, 2021)

Ryan said:


> Which can be destroyed in a sec with acid attack?


Genuine attraction is permanent and needs a medium to occur but the same medium is not needed to sustain the attraction. It's not 80%looks 20% personality, it can start from anything tbh


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jun 17, 2021)

Ronnie said:


> I’ve read online about the conspiracies and rituals


__


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Jun 17, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> In US or Western Europe this is frowned upon, but in poorer countries some billionaires even have public relationships or married very young girls.
> In Romania we even had a mayor, some sort of Hugh Hefner wannabe who organized eccentric parties, dressed in crazy costumes and always surrounded himself with hot models, some of them even underage(probably banged some of them too)


based


----------



## Need2Ascend (Jun 17, 2021)

Ryan said:


> Which can be destroyed in a sec with acid attack?


Sure, you could also get a brain tumor and suddenly develop severe mental illness, but not like that happens to everyone lul
You can make everything seem pretty pointless with that type of worst-case scenario thinking


----------



## Chinacurry (Jun 17, 2021)

Not in the west, but defo in Asia, Africa, Latam, curryland cos 99% of hot young foids are poor so will happily let a billionaire trucel slay them for a shot at a better life.

Plus the billionaire won't be looked down upon by his peers, like in the west


----------



## loksr (Jun 17, 2021)

Ryan said:


> Which can be destroyed in a sec with acid attack?


closest thing to being loved for you is when a girl really likes your face
money = you're a victim
status = you're a victim


----------



## Chinacurry (Jun 17, 2021)

loksr said:


> closest thing to being loved for you is when a girl really likes your face
> money = you're a victim
> status = you're a victim


So true, add personality


----------



## mortis (Jun 17, 2021)

Need2Ascend said:


> Genuine Attraction = 80% Looks+20% Personality


its all physical, if there is any attraction in the first place between 2 people. you can't ever define personality ffs


----------



## Need2Ascend (Jun 17, 2021)

mortis said:


> its all physical, if there is any attraction in the first place between 2 people. you can't ever define personality ffs


Nah man, personality does play a minor role, prime girls are even more attracted to low inhibit Chad than compared to his high inhibit twin brother Chad


----------

